# Ice-Cream Cutie



## one_bruddah (Jan 26, 2007)

Found this picture today of a really cute Japanese BBW eating ice cream at the beach. Enjoy!:eat2: 

View attachment Ice_cream_cutie_Asian_BBW.jpg


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats adorable!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 26, 2007)

Such a cute pic! I want her bikini!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2007)

A chubby Japanese girl- wow, that is a rare find


----------



## Tooz (Jan 26, 2007)

The other half is the "after" shot of a weight loss thing.

Saw it on BBWchan.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

cute pic... :batting: 

thanks for posting one_bruddah


----------



## Purifying flame (Dec 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The other half is the "after" shot of a weight loss thing.
> 
> Saw it on BBWchan.



whats bbw chan? Lol im new to this place.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 16, 2007)

http://bbwchan.org 

AFAIK bbwchan is a pic-exchange message board. I think it split off from 4chan which I only know by reputation as a place to find perverted anime-esque drawings.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 16, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The other half is the "after" shot of a weight loss thing.
> 
> Saw it on BBWchan.




How I loathe those "after" shots. These boards are the only place I've seen happily ever "after" shots.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 16, 2007)

Cute pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------

